# Deggendorf



## Lycaste53 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yesterday I visited a small orchid exposition at Deggendorf, eastern Bavaria. 
Would like to share with you the slipper pics:


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 22, 2012)

Best regards, Gina


----------



## Hakone (Jan 22, 2012)

thank you for photos. Kovachii ?


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 22, 2012)

The last one is a kov. x bessae hybrid


----------



## Dido (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting 

Are the Phrags from handlbaur


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 22, 2012)

There were only 4 Orchid nurseries/ sellers, the pics are taken from plants either of Kopf or of Glanz


----------



## Dido (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the answer


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 22, 2012)

What a selection of slippers!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2012)

Great show! I'm in love with the last white-with-stripes one.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2012)

Lovely, thanks a lot for sharing. Is the 3rd one Phrag Prissy?


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks!!!! Looks like Woluwense, the one on the last but one photo!!! Jean


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jan 23, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Great show! I'm in love with the last white-with-stripes one.



Me too! :drool:


----------

